# How on earth could he cope with his wife's infidelity exposed on National TV?



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17lYUFzEj9w

She told him, live on air, that she felt she should have been married to her ex-boyfriend and not him.

And she admitted to physically cheating on him.

Urghhh. Not good.


----------



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)

The guilt. If you watch the full episode she said she had wanted to get it off her chest for a while. The show (and money) were a good reason to do so. Maybe she thought if she got the money it would put her in a better financial situation to live. Then again, her husband kind of looks like a tool. Hope I didn't trigger anyone.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

EunuchMonk said:


> The guilt. If you watch the full episode she said she had wanted to get it off her chest for a while. The show (and money) were a good reason to do so. Maybe she thought if she got the money it would put her in a better financial situation to live. Then again, her husband kind of looks like a tool. Hope I didn't trigger anyone.


I thought he looked like a good chap who had married a... well, someone he shouldn't have.

Wonder if he thought of this song? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bif2q_Zo3-4

I know I did when my then honey dumped me for a woman.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

EunuchMonk said:


> Then again, her husband kind of looks like a tool.



How is that relevant?


----------



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> How is that relevant?


Definition of "tool" courtesy of The Urban Dictionary:

One who lacks the mental capacity to know he is being used. A fool. A cretin. Characterized by low intelligence and/or self-steem.

_That tool doesn't even know she's just using him._



MattMatt said:


> I thought he looked like a good chap who had married a... well, someone he shouldn't have.


"Tool" doesn't mean bad person. It is just someone who is easily manipulated. He might be an alright guy.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Meh. He looks like a chump that married a slore.

Hopefully he's since addressed both concerns.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

So what's the deal with that show? I've never heard of it before, as I don't watch regular tv at all. The producers must have known about the whole cheating thing or else they wouldn't have had the guy come on as the big $100k question.

And how would they know if her answers were truthful? Just go make up a bunch of answers to whatever they ask, and take home the money.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Thor said:


> So what's the deal with that show? I've never heard of it before, as I don't watch regular tv at all. The producers must have known about the whole cheating thing or else they wouldn't have had the guy come on as the big $100k question.
> 
> And how would they know if her answers were truthful? Just go make up a bunch of answers to whatever they ask, and take home the money.


Lie detector? That would be the only way they could know if she thought she was a good person or not.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

Is this a real TV show? 
She only cried when she lost the money! 
Unbelievable. 

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

MrsAldi said:


> Is this a real TV show?
> She only cried when she lost the money!
> Unbelievable.
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


Sadly it is real. Here (hat tip to EunuchMonk) is the link to the entire show. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=salFV5YKb0w

Not sure I'll watch it.

Her husband was a NYPD cop. Here is a post show story http://nypost.com/2008/02/27/wife-i-did-it-for-the-tv-money/.


----------



## rzmpf (Mar 11, 2016)

That happened a couple of times on the show, one admitted to having sex with a pornstar while being married, one that she had a secret that could destroy the marriage, one couple went on there before getting married and the husband-to-be changed his mind at the end of the show and other stuff. There was a mother admitting that she deliberately kept the father of her son away from him (the father appeared on the show) etc.

Because it's a show of course they only had people that had something in their past that would have a wow effect. Some normal person without any "shocking" secrets would not be entertaining. And of course you see what people are willing to do for money and how they lie to themselves because they mostly fail on questions about themselves and not about what they did or did not do. (assuming the whole thing was real in the first place)


----------



## Jponce06 (Feb 24, 2016)

Jesus, I can't believe people are calling this guy a tool. Almost like your justifying he deserved to get cheated on. The hypocracy I've read here that no one deserves to get cheated on is erased because of how some one looks? I don't see a lot of profile user pics here. Wonder how many assumptions people would make of each other if that was the case.


----------



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)

Being cheated on happens often because of a bad choice in a partner. Trying to fix a marriage that should not have happened in the first place is difficult. No one deserves to get cheated on. However certain choices make being cheated on almost inevitable. Stop addressing TAM as if it is one person. There are different people here with different views. The hypocrisy? Where is it? Be exact. Give a link. I am sure my advice on here has been consistent.

Broken people (including tools) are not ready for long term relationships. A person's dysfunction contributes majorly to the dysfunction in their relationship. If one can not examine themselves and realise this, they are doomed to a life of heartbreaking relationships.

You do not see profile pics because of anonymity. That is the whole point of a site like TAM. People don't want the world to know their business.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

EunuchMonk said:


> Definition of "tool" courtesy of The Urban Dictionary:
> 
> One who lacks the mental capacity to know he is being used. A fool. A cretin. Characterized by low intelligence and/or self-steem.
> 
> ...


Have to agree, even right at the end when the show is over and the group meets, he still tries to hug her and rub her back, she visibly stops in her tracks before that, almost like don't touch me...but he still does. Apparently they divorced..or most likely she left him..no doubt.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

Jponce06 said:


> Jesus, I can't believe people are calling this guy a tool. Almost like your justifying he deserved to get cheated on. The hypocracy I've read here that no one deserves to get cheated on is erased because of how some one looks? I don't see a lot of profile user pics here. Wonder how many assumptions people would make of each other if that was the case.


Tool might be a bit harsh. Chump absolutely. Even after being told all that he still tries to hug her and comfort her at the end.

Guess what happened after..she left him. Not the other way around.

He didn't deserve to get cheated on, but literally being told you're a mistake and still trying to hug it out and stay in the marriage, you reap what you sow.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Jponce06 said:


> Jesus, I can't believe people are calling this guy a tool. Almost like your justifying he deserved to get cheated on. The hypocracy I've read here that no one deserves to get cheated on is erased because of how some one looks? I don't see a lot of profile user pics here. Wonder how many assumptions people would make of each other if that was the case.




I agree with you.


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

Surprised that nobody got physically hurt. Its amazing that the husband stayed "cool" without going off on the both of them.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

TaDor said:


> Surprised that nobody got physically hurt. Its amazing that the husband stayed "cool" without going off on the both of them.




It's faked.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Jponce06 said:


> Jesus, I can't believe people are calling this guy a tool. Almost like your justifying he deserved to get cheated on. The hypocracy I've read here that no one deserves to get cheated on is erased because of how some one looks? I don't see a lot of profile user pics here. Wonder how many assumptions people would make of each other if that was the case.


I don't have a worthy self portrait, so here's a picture of my Viking axe...


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> Sadly it is real. Here (hat tip to EunuchMonk) is the link to the entire show. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=salFV5YKb0w
> 
> Not sure I'll watch it.
> 
> Her husband was a NYPD cop. Here is a post show story http://nypost.com/2008/02/27/wife-i-did-it-for-the-tv-money/.


Watched it all. 
She steals money her former employer, goes to the club without her wedding ring to appear single, and pretends to be asleep to avoid sex with the husband, oh yeah and cheated. 
Plus the husband and ex are both called Frank! Are both of them cops too? 
Guess that's what happens when you marry a badge bunny! 

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

TaDor said:


> Surprised that nobody got physically hurt. Its amazing that the husband stayed "cool" without going off on the both of them.


I think he's like a lot of men/women who come to TAM. They are very suspicious that their spouse is a cheater. They just need the confirmation, which is what he got.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

MattMatt said:


> I thin he's like a lot of men/women who come to TAM. They are very suspicious that their spouse is a cheater. They just need the confirmation, which is what he got.




There are better ways to get confirmation.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

MrsAldi said:


> Watched it all.
> She steals money her former employer, goes to the club without her wedding ring to appear single, and pretends to be asleep to avoid sex with the husband, oh yeah and cheated.
> Plus the husband and ex are both called Frank! Are both of them cops too?
> Guess that's what happens when you marry a badge bunny!
> ...


Well, not the first time cheating was exposed on the TV.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCv754Vel7g (NSFW, contains strong language. If that's not your scene, please do not click the link.)

Poor Drew Clover and his arty but flighty fiancee, Danielle! 

Never mind the clothing and makeup the cheaters and his girlfriend wore! Just listen to their choice of "music to cheat to!"


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

@MattMatt
That Cheaters video, shocking. No words. I don't believe it. 



Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

I have a friend who actually did the Maury show here in the US. During the taping he found out that his LTP was cheating on him with multiple men they both knew and the results of DNA testing on their children. Thankfully, both kids were his. He never could explain why he went on the show other than to know the truth and have everyone else know it, too.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Jponce06 said:


> Jesus, I can't believe people are calling this guy a tool.


He's smart, hope she wins the money so he can get 1/2 then dump her. That's what I would have done, play along as the loving husband, root for her to win...


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

I understand the anger against her, but I can't fathom the name calling and general negativity against him. According to the other info we have read here, he KNEW she was cheating and in love with her ex. How do you handle that on TV? Anger and vindictiveness? I'm sure I would be angry, but then if I KNEW going into this that she cheated, it's not like I would be blindsided. 

We all handle cheating differently. Some see marriage as a sacred bond and they are willing to try and fix itt even after a public slap in the face. Others don't. I just don't see the need to speak poorly of him. As for the cheating wife? Sure, she's trashy, but she is (was? ) his wife.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Happy she lost it all... what a narcissistic - and she felt she was a "GOOD person"...what a Joke.. this show is also Trash.. airing stuff like this... just shows how deluded many people are about themselves..


----------



## Steve1000 (Nov 25, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> Meh. He looks like a chump that married a slore.


I had to consult the urban dictionary for that one.


----------



## Clay2013 (Oct 30, 2013)

I do think people that stay with cheaters in some way are doormats. I do believe if they stay and they get cheated on again its really on them the second time around. I come to this because I was that guy. It wasn't once, It was several times and I am sure there is more that I will never know about. I think in my mind this guy was calm and cool about it because he probably already knew there was something up but he couldn't put his finger on it. The most telling part for me is he said she should probably go be with her ex. You could only see the pain hit him when he learned she actually did cheat on him. I would not be one bit surprised if he left her right after the show and did it in a decent way. The truth for her is while she might have loved her ex more her husband clearly was by far the better man and now she will have to live with the fact she threw away her marriage not only for money but for nothing else. I doubt seriously her ex was that great of a guy due to the fact he was her ex. If he had been that great in the first place she would have done everything to have stayed with him and even if she decides to enter into a relationship with him she will probably learn quickly of just how fantasies can lie to you. 

The husband will no doubt move on and find a great women for himself. In the truth of this game show the only one that looks like a fool is her. 

Imagine the years of hell she is going to go through unraveling this mess instead of being honest before she ever got married in the first place. 

Typical Cheater.

C


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17lYUFzEj9w
> 
> She told him, live on air, that she felt she should have been married to her ex-boyfriend and not him.
> 
> ...



I feel this way all the time, even when they are not on TV. I know I couldn't do it.


----------



## 10th Engineer Harrison (Dec 11, 2013)

It's bad enough that people cheat on one another, but who'd want to be on one of those idiotic "reality" shows? Reminds me of this great song by Peter Gabriel:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvulRNqISlM


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I just assume it is all fake. I don't watch that garbage.


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

If it is a reality show why the heck did they need so many writers?


----------



## TaDor (Dec 20, 2015)

MattMatt said:


> Well, not the first time cheating was exposed on the TV.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCv754Vel7g (NSFW, contains strong language. If that's not your scene, please do not click the link.)
> 
> ...


HAHAHA!!

Like all "reality" shows, it is fake. Many years ago, I was visiting friends in Dallas and a friend of a friend asked me to be a BS for the show. I didn't have GFs nor ever been cheated on before in my life - other than a 2nd date that after she went home to "sleep" I run into her at a bar later that night with a buddy of mine LOL - no sleep lost.
This was before I meant my wife, that I was asked to be on the show.

I turned it down, I'm not an actor and didn't know how TO fake being upset. Needless to say, HOW I reacted in real life was beyond anything I could have imagined to have pretended for a camera. Still, the show is kind of amusing. So yeah, the chances of you guys seeing ME on cheaters would have been 95% if I said "yes".

I didn't even care to know how much they would have paid me. I'd guess $500.

Blind Date, now that show was real. okay, doubt it. But kind of funny.


----------

